# Ist mir mein Rahmen zu groß?



## SoapWater (20. September 2014)

Aloha liebe Community,
ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen das neue Cube Analog 29 gekauft. Der Verkäufer empfohl mir die 23" Version und bei der Testfahrt damit hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Jedoch habe ich im Nachhinein einige Sachen bemerkt. Erstens "sitze" ich auf dem Oberrohr, also wenn ich über dem Oberrohr ist je nach Hose entweder nur wenige milimeter Platz, oder die Hose wird hochgedrückt (Und was sich in Ihr befindet damit auch  ). Außerdem schaffe ich es einfach nicht eine richtige Sitzposition zu finden, denn entweder fühle ich mich zu gestreckt, oder ich kann meine Beine nicht optimal einsetzen. Auf Nachfrage beim Händler hieß es, er verkaufe es bei meiner Größe immer so... und er schliesst eine Rücknahme komplett aus (im Austausch gegen ein anderes, kleineres auch). Daraufhin kontaktierte ich Cube direkt. Die Frau konnte mir leider nicht viel weiterhelfen, außer zu sagen, dass ich doch mal zu einem weiteren Händler gehen soll, der seine Meinung mit dazu gibt. Gesagt getan. Dieser Händler meinte dann, dass es bei Tourenorientierten fahren (ich kaufte mir das Fahrrad eigentlich mehr um täglich zur Schule zu fahren...) durchaus vorkommt, dass das Oberrohr so weit oben ist. Zu dem gestreckten Sitzen konnte er nur sagen, dass man dies durch einen verkürzten Vorbau verbessern könnte.

Meine Frage an euch: Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Soll ich noch mal bei Cube direkt nachfragen? Soll ich meinen Händler weiter nerven? Soll ich einfach noch ein bisschen fahren um mich an das fahren zu gewöhnen, mit dem Risiko, dass ich mich nicht dran gewöhne und der Wert des Rads weiter sinkt? (Ich gebe zu, ich komme von was ganz anderem -> Cube Analog Disc 26Zoll, 22 Zoll)

Zu meinem Körper: ich bin männlich, 1,90m groß (wachse auch nicht mehr), und habe eine ungefähre Schrittlänge von 90cm.

Achja: Meine Verwendung bezieht sich wie gesagt darauf täglich zur Schule und zu meiner Freundin zu fahren, der Weg variiert von 2-10km, gerne mache ich auch mal Touren in Nachbarstädte(also so 60-70km an einem Tag), jedoch wollte ich auch mal anfangen, wenn ich Zeit habe einfach mal etwas durch den Wald zu düsen (wofür ein MTB ja eigentlich gemacht ist^^)

Mfg SoapWater.


----------



## fregger87 (20. September 2014)

Hi, kommt mir komisch vor. Das solltest du bei der Testfahrt eigentlich schon gemerkt haben. Der Händler muss erstmal nichts zurücknehmen oder auszutauschen. Hätte dir jetzt auch kein 23" empfohlen. Hättest auch noch ne Nummer kleiner probieren müssen. Nicht das erst beste bike nehmen!!!

Was du machen kannst, klar einmal einen kürzeren vorbau wenn möglich. Musste mal schauen wie lang dein aktueller ist. Zudem könntest du schauen ob du deinen Sattel noch ein Stück nach vorne machen kannst. 
Cube selbst kann dir überhaupt nicht helfen. Was hast du gezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoapWater (20. September 2014)

Hi, danke für deine Antwort, also das mit dem Oberrohr habe ich bei der Testfahrt nicht gemerkt, weil ich die Angewohnheit habe sowieso mein Rad beim absteigen zur Seite zu neigen. Jedoch halt nicht immer, wie ich später gemerkt habe. Ja das habe ich auch gemerkt, das war echt dumm von mir -.-' Also Cube meinte, dass wenn ich komplett falsch beraten worden wäre (was ja aber der andere Fahrradhändler, der so seine stärkste Konkurrenz ist, verneint hat) sie noch mal mit meinen Händler darüber geredet hätten. Aber das scheint ja damit erledigt zu sein.

Bezahlt habe ich 599€ + 50€ für bessere Pedalen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. September 2014)

23" ist ja riesig, selbst bei 1,90m
Ein Kumpel fährt ein Trek und ist genauso groß wie du. Ich glaub der ist 20" und sitzt er tiptop drauf.


----------



## SoapWater (20. September 2014)

Jap, mich wunderts halt auch das JEDE Größentabelle 21-22" bei mir vorschlägt aber mein Händler meinte und meint halt, dass er es immer so verkaufen würde und die kleinere größe (21") mir 'wahrscheinlich' viel zu klein gewesen wäre. Auf meinen alten 22" hatte ich zwar immer den Sattel bis sonstewo rausgezogen, dafür war aber der Rest perfekt!

Wenn ihr das 'besser beurteilen' wollt, dann würde ich auch mal Bilder von meinen Sitz und Stand hochladen.


----------



## fregger87 (20. September 2014)

Bilder sind immer gut!!!

Als Teenager habe ich beim Händler mit glaub 160cm ein 18" empfohlen bekommen. War natürlich jung und dumm und dachte, naja, der wird schon Ahnung haben. Leider ist es aber so, das viele Händler wirklich keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. Fast ein Jahrzehnt später und 20 cm größer fahre ich ein 17,5 und 2 18er Räder und Sitze perfekt ohne groß rummachen zu müssen. Lade mal die Bilder hoch, würde mich interessieren wie das ausschaut. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## fregger87 (20. September 2014)

SoapWater schrieb:


> Jap, mich wunderts halt auch das JEDE Größentabelle 21-22" bei mir vorschlägt...



Pauschal wird das nie 100% passen. Jenachdem was du fährst und wie du fährst. ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2014)

Cube sind sehr kurz, von daher passt 23" mit entsprechendem Vorbau von ca. 60-75mm schon.
Mir wäre es zB viel zu kurz - ich bin 202cm.

Was die Sitzposition angeht, schieb erstmal den Sattel ganz vor.

Aber es ist natürlich dann trotzdem viel zu hoch, das geht tatsächlich nur für Tourenradler, die nie ins Gelände gehen.
Was die Falschberatung angeht, da hast du keine Chance.
Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn du nicht beim Versender kaufst - da hättest du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

Wenn du basteln kannst, besorge dir bei Gelegenheit z.B. bei bike components einen Cube Analog oder LTD Rahmen im Abverkauf, die gehen da immer so für 100 - 150 € weg, oder bestelle dir so wie ich einen bei bike-x-perts von Drössiger (150-200 €) und verscherble den alten dann in der Bucht (bringt so 50-80 €).


----------



## SoapWater (20. September 2014)

Also hier habe ich erstmal die Bilder:
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3751/yaja7lpv_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3751/ssfkdclu_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3751/koq4rgif_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3751/j2pgciyk_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3751/ffxke3fw_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3751/8nkvfxuk_jpg.htm 

habe einfach verschiedene Sachen gemacht.

Also Sattel ganz vor war von daher nicht so schön, dass dann mein Knie sozusagen weiter nach hinten rutscht und es mir vorkommt, als ob meine Beine weit hinter meinem Oberkörper wären.

Also basteln kann ich leider überhaupt nicht  Da würde ich schon eher versuchen, dass Fahrrad wieder loszuwerden und mir ein ganz neues zu holen


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2014)

Sag ich doch, zu lang ist es nicht, sieht eher kurz aus.
Hoch ist es halt. Und der Lenker ist weit oben.

Fahr damit - zigtausende Leute, die zu kurz gewachsen sind, fahren so rum - im Gelände stört nur die hohe Front, aber im Gelände steigt man NIE nach vorn ab, immer nach hinten. Und dafür ist es egal, ob man über dem Sitzrohr stehen kann.


----------



## SoapWater (20. September 2014)

Hast recht, ich habe echt eine sehr aufrechte Haltung. Aber irgendwie komme ich auch nie richtig dazu, meine Arme etwas einzuknicken (man sollte ja soweit ich weiß nie mit durchgestreckten Armen fahren). Mit nach hinten absteigen meintest du jetzt mit einem Bein über das Hinterrad hinweg abzusteigen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (20. September 2014)

Jetzt wo ich die Bilder sehe. Was meinst du mit gestreckt? Das einzige gestreckte sind deine beine. Da würde ich denn Sattel nochmal minimal runternehmen. Genau wie cxfahrer schon geschrieben hat. Sieht eher nach Tourenzähler aus. 

Was willst du oder was fährst du den?


----------



## DerMonsieur (20. September 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach passt der Rahmen, wenn auch die Geometrie hinten sehr hoch baut. Er sitzt sehr aufrecht im Bild 1, also gemütlich.

Wie breit ist dein Lenker? Eventuell könntest du dich mit einem breiteren Lenker (zw. 750 und 780 mm) wohler fühlen?

Zum Punkt dass du das Rad neigen musst zum raufstigen: völlig normal heutzutage, da die MTBs heute höher bauen.

Zum Punkt dass du deine Beine nicht richtig einsetzen kannst: Verstehe zwar nicht genau was du damit meinst. Mir fällt aber auf, dass dein Popo wegen dem flachen Sitzwinkel (aufgrund der Rahmengeometrie) hinter dem Tretlager sitzt, wodurch du von hinten trittst. Ist aber auch bei vielen anderen MTBs, speziell Enduro und Downhill Biles, so.


----------



## fregger87 (20. September 2014)

Vlt auch ein Lenker mit mehr backsweep


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2014)

SoapWater schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich habe echt eine sehr aufrechte Haltung. Aber irgendwie komme ich auch nie richtig dazu, meine Arme etwas einzuknicken (man sollte ja soweit ich weiß nie mit durchgestreckten Armen fahren). Mit nach hinten absteigen meintest du jetzt mit einem Bein über das Hinterrad hinweg abzusteigen, oder?


 
Zum Arme anwinkeln: versuche zu fahren, indem du den Lenker nur umschliesst mit den Händen, aber nicht aufstützt. Das geht immer nur kurz, aber dann merkst du, mit welcher Körperhaltung man mit angewinkelten Armen fahren muss. Wenn du das nicht schaffst, ist deine Bauchmuskulatur zu schwach.

Absteigen: ich meine in einer kniffligen Situation im Gelände. Bergab ist nach vorn absteigen (so wie du da über dem Radl stehst)  ja eine ganz böse Falle, aber auch bergauf ist es Mist. Gewöhne dir an, IMMER nach hinten abzusteigen/abzuspringen.

Und ja, Sattel muss runter. Hacke aufs Pedal, durchdrücken muss noch spürbar rauslupfen.
Lenker muss runter, wenn du ins Gelände willst, Spacer raus und oben drauf packen - ausprobieren.


----------



## SoapWater (20. September 2014)

Also Lenker ist laut Cube Website 700mm. http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/analog/cube-analog-29-greynblackngreen-2015/

Wegen den Beinen: Ich habe entweder immer das Gefühl nicht richtig durchtreten zu können, oder aber zu wenig durchtreten zu können. Ich kann das nicht wirklich beschreiben^^ 

Okay, das mit dem Spacer könnte ich tatsächlich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2014)

Das mit der Sitzhöhe findest du schon noch raus. Nimm doch einfach einen Zollstock und messe dein altes Rad, von OK Sattel bis OK Pedal.
Grundsätzlich sollte man so treten, dass das Becken immer waagerecht bleibt und nicht hin und her wackelt. Und immer schön flott kurbeln, das schont die Knie.

700mm ist schon recht schmal für deine Größe. Kannst ja mal die Griffe etwas nach aussen stellen (Schraubgriffe natürlich nur).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoapWater (20. September 2014)

Mein altes Rad wurde geklaut, sonst hätte ich mir niemals ein neues geholt.

Ich glaube mein Becken bleibt nicht Waagerecht. Ich werde mal ein paar von den Hinweisen morgen versuchen auszuprobieren.


----------



## markus-maximus (23. September 2014)

Ungefähre Schrittlänge heisst was?  Pi mal Daumen oder hat dir das ein Vögelchen gezwitschert...

Ich bin ähnlich groß, habe aber nur 88cm Schrittlänge und fahre ein L = 19"

Cube


----------



## Moga (23. September 2014)

Ich fahre n Cube in 20" mit 183.


----------



## hnx (23. September 2014)

Dito, da kurz und hoch, eine "Nummer größer".


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. September 2014)

Für meinen Geschmack muss der Sattel weiter nach hinten und evt. ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze her, denn das Lot des Knie liegt deutlich vor der Pedalachse. So würde der gesamte Schwerpunkt schonmal nach hinten wandern.
Dann kann man einen längeren und flacheren Vorbau montieren, dann sitzt du nichtmehr so aufrecht und es wirkt insgesamt nichtmehr zu kurz.

Wenn du gecheckt hast, wette ich, dass sich das schon deutlich besser fährt


----------



## Deleted 213630 (25. September 2014)

Hallo TE,
man merkt nicht immer sofort auf einer Probefahrt ob ein Rahmen passt.
Ansprechpartner ist der Händler der Dir das Bike verkauft hat. Wie lange ist der Kauf her?
Ich kenne die genauen Fristen nicht, bei einem neuen Bike würde ich mich mit einem Anwalt beraten.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. September 2014)

Ich finde auch, dass der Rahmen zwar passt, wobei mir das Oberrohr (Überstandhöhe) tatsächlich auch zu weit oben wäre, was ich auch nicht leiden kann (und selbst auch schon erlebt hab). Hab mir damals deshalb damals einfach einen anderen/"kleineren" Rahmen geholt mit tieferem Oberrohr und vergleichbarer Oberrohrlänge...

Erstmal würde ich auch den Sattel etwas tiefer und nach hinten nehmen, damit die Kniee nicht zu durchgestreckt sind....langfristig würde ich den Rahmen austauschen, damit man mehr Spass bei der Sache hat ;-)...bevor es zu sehr nervt.


----------



## alexSnow (25. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Hallo TE,
> man merkt nicht immer sofort auf einer Probefahrt ob ein Rahmen passt.
> Ansprechpartner ist der Händler der Dir das Bike verkauft hat. Wie lange ist der Kauf her?
> Ich kenne die genauen Fristen nicht, bei einem neuen Bike würde ich mich mit einem Anwalt beraten.
> Grüße Thomas


Endlich mal jemand, der nicht nur schreibt, dass man da nichts machen kann!

Die Frist müsste die normale Gewährleistungs-Frist für Sachmängel sein, also 2 Jahre. Ein Sachmangel liegt nicht nur vor, wenn das Ding kaputt ist, sondern kann sich auch aus der Beratung durch den Händler ergeben.

Ich denke übrigens auch, dass man da über den Hersteller viel erreichen kann, wenn er mitspielt. Einerseits ist es ein ziemlich gutes Argument, wenn ein Hersteller sagt, dem Kunden passt das vom Verkäufer empfohlene Rad nicht. Andererseits kann ein Hersteller - z.B. ais Image-Gründen - auch Druck auf den Händler ausüben, um die sowas ohne Anwälte etc. zu regeln.

Was auch nicht völlig undenkbar ist: Dem Hersteller ist Kundenzufriedenheit so wichtig, dass er das Rad selber zurücknimmt und austauscht, wenn der Händler nicht will.

Das alles erfährt man nur durch nachfragen. Ich würde vielleicht einfach mal die Bilder hinschicken und schauen was passiert.

Aber in dem Fall kann man sich wohl echt nicht zu viele Hoffnungen machen, wenn der Rahmen an sich passt und nur Video zu hoch ist. Weil die Schrittfreiheit ist vielen ja nicht so wichtig, sodass man nicht unbedingt sagen kann, dass es völlig falsch beraten ist.

Aber wie gesagt, probieren geht über studieren und verlieren kann man dabei nichts...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (25. September 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass der Rahmen zwar passt, wobei mir das Oberrohr (Überstandhöhe) tatsächlich auch zu weit oben wäre, was ich auch nicht leiden kann (und selbst auch schon erlebt hab). Hab mir damals deshalb damals einfach einen anderen/"kleineren" Rahmen geholt mit tieferem Oberrohr und vergleichbarer Oberrohrlänge...
> 
> Erstmal würde ich auch den Sattel etwas tiefer und nach hinten nehmen, damit die Kniee nicht zu durchgestreckt sind....langfristig würde ich den Rahmen austauschen, damit man mehr Spass bei der Sache hat ;-)...bevor es zu sehr nervt.


Na, 
da sprechen wir wohl über die gleichen "Erfahrungen".
Es wird nerven.
Warum soll er lange rumbasteln, wenn der Rahmen neu ist und er ihn umtauschen kann?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Na,
> da sprechen wir wohl über die gleichen "Erfahrungen".
> Es wird nerven.
> Warum soll er lange rumbasteln, wenn der Rahmen neu ist und er ihn umtauschen kann?


 
So ist es....ich würde sofort tauschen! ich bin ca. 2 Jahre mit einem zu grossem Canyon Nerve XC in L rumgefahren. Oberrohr zu hoch und ich hab mir auch mehrfach blaue Flecken am Knie geholt beim downhill. Auch auf kurvigen Trails war es sehr lästig, wenn man in der Beweglichkeit eingeschränkt ist.....Sattelstütze war ungekröpft, Vorbau war 60mm und die Fuhre war sehr nervös zu lenken trotz breitem Lenker. Irgendwelche Anpassungen helfen da nur kurzfristig.

Irgendwann hatte ich deshalb die Nase voll und mir ein Nerve AM in M bestellt...jetzt macht das biken noch mehr Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (25. September 2014)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der nicht nur schreibt, dass man da nichts machen kann!
> 
> Die Frist müsste die normale Gewährleistungs-Frist für Sachmängel sein, also 2 Jahre. Ein Sachmangel liegt nicht nur vor, wenn das Ding kaputt ist, sondern kann sich auch aus der Beratung durch den Händler ergeben.
> 
> ...



Da sind aber viele "WENN" und Hoffnung in deinem Text. Nichts davon wird m.E. eintreffen...Nicht umsonst wurde bei Banken und Versicherungen das Beratungsprotokoll eingeführt. Der Händler kann an den Kunden hin reden was er will, der Kunde wird nachher nie sagen, dass es sein Fehler war. Daher ist es auch sein Problem und nicht des Händlers. 

Wenn ich mir unsicher bin, dann kaufe ich nichts. Wenn ich mich falsch beraten fühle, dann kaufe ich dort nichts usw....


----------



## alexSnow (25. September 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Da sind aber viele "WENN" und Hoffnung in deinem Text. Nichts davon wird m.E. eintreffen...


Ja, alles was mit dem Hersteller zu tun hat ist Hoffnung. Habe ich aber genau so geschrieben. Wenn ich ein Ziel erreichen möchte und es den kostenlosen Weg gibt, beim Hersteller um Hilfe zu bitten (nichts fordern oder so), dann kann ich es doch probieren. Es gibt Hersteller die den Kunden gegenüber dem Händler unterstützen... Klar müssen sie das nicht, aber sie können...vor allem wenn sie am längeren Hebel sitzen. Kein Plan wie das in der Bike Branche ist...



markus-maximus schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst wurde bei Banken und Versicherungen das Beratungsprotokoll eingeführt. Der Händler kann an den Kunden hin reden was er will, der Kunde wird nachher nie sagen, dass es sein Fehler war. Daher ist es auch sein Problem und nicht des Händlers.



Es gibt öfters mal einen doppelten Boden im Gesetz, der zB über Beweisschwierigkeiten hinweghilft etc. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es außerhalb dieses doppelten Bodens (Beratungsprotokoll) anders sein muss. Jeder Verkäufer haftet grundsätzlich für seine Falschberatung, egal ob protokolliert oder nicht. Das Problem kann dann halt die Beweislage sein.




markus-maximus schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir unsicher bin, dann kaufe ich nichts. Wenn ich mich falsch beraten fühle, dann kaufe ich dort nichts usw....


Guter Plan. Aber nicht jeder kann falsche Beratung so gut spüren.


----------



## SoapWater (26. September 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort,
also wie gesagt, der Händler möchte nichts unternehmen und der Typ der mir das verkauft hat ist immer noch voller Überzeugung, es sei genau richtig für mich. Cube selber hat auf meine telefonische Anfrage hin gemeint, dass sie mich unterstützen würden, wenn halt ein anderer Händler meint, dass das Fahrrad wirklich zu groß für mich sei. Ich war bei einem anderen Händler und der meinte aber es sei nicht falsch beraten gewesen und man könne mir das Fahrrad so verkaufen. Auf die emailanfrage bei Cube kam nur die Antwort nach über einer Woche, dass sie leider nichts tun können und ich mich mit dem Händler in Kontakt setzen soll...

Zum Fahrrad an sich: Also das mit dem Oberrohr stört mich gar nicht mehr allzusehr, da ich wie schon gesagt vor allem im Stadtverkehr beim absteigen das Fahrrad immer leicht anwinkle und mit einem Fuß auf der Pedale bleib. Das mit Lenker tiefer machen möchte ich eigentlich nicht immer machen, schliesslich will ich ein Fahrrad haben, zu dem ich passe und nicht durch irgendwelche Tricks nahe an ein gutes Gefühl komme, denn richtig wird es dann eh nie sein. Vor Allem ist mir jetzt nach wenigen Fahrten aufgefallen, dass egal in welcher Sitzhöhe, meine Knie anfangen weh zu tun. Da müsste ich halt heute noch mal versuchen den Sattel weiter nach hinten zu schieben, vielleicht wird es etwas besser dadurch.

Achja und eine falsche Beratung habe ich da echt nicht erkannt, schliesslich war er überzeugt davon und ist es ja auch immer noch. Außerdem ist es nicht sein erstes Jahr in dem Laden und es war kein Bike, welches er loswerden musste.

Mfg SoapWater


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. September 2014)

Na, dann ist doch alles gut. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Fachhändler und auch "der andere Händler" durchaus dazu in der Lage sein sollte, einem das Bike so einzustellen, dass das Knie im Lot über der Pedalachse ist inkl. korrekter Sitzhöhe. Alles andere wäre eine falsche Beratung bzw. eine unvollständige.
Wenn es dann noch immer in den Knie zwackt, dann würde ich mal den Sattel checken (horizontal) und mit weniger "dicken" Gängen treten. Eventuell sind es aber auch nur Überlastungserscheinungen, weil Du Dich nicht ausreichend vorher warm machst.


----------



## hnx (26. September 2014)

Den Lenker tiefer bringen ist keine "Bastelei" sondern normale Einstellarbeit. Stell doch das Rad erstmal ein ehe du es verteufelst. 23" Cube bei 190/90 finde ich jetzt erstmal nicht total daneben.

Probleme mit dem Knie hängen oft auch nicht mit der Sattelhöhe sondern der vor /zurück Position zusammen. Das du zu weit hinten sitzt wurde die ja schon vor längerer Zeit geschrieben.


----------



## SoapWater (26. September 2014)

Ich habe aber hier sowohl gelesen, dass ich zu weit hinten, als auch zu weit vorne sitzen würde. 

Ach und weil noch einer Frage wie lang ich das Bike habe, ich habe es ca eine Woche vor Threaderöffnung gekauft.

Mfg SoapWater


----------



## dkc-live (26. September 2014)

Von der Länge sieht es gut aus. Pack den Lenker noch ein Stück dann passt es.

Allgemein würde ich bei deinem Körper eher zu einem Hersteller greifend er Lange räder baut. Das sieht dann besser aus  Trek, Speci, Cannondale und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## Mojo25 (26. September 2014)

Bei Cube ist halt doof, dass die Länge bei den großen bzw kleinen Rahmen nur minimal größer/kleiner als die nächste Größe (1cm). Allerdings wachsen Sitz- und Oberrohr locker 5cm in die Höhe. Ist eigentlich quatsch, so einen Rahmen zu bauen (bzw. zu kaufen), außer man hat im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße extrem lange Beine.
Sinnvoll konstruiert ist jedenfalls was anderes.


----------



## SoapWater (26. September 2014)

Also vielen dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten,
ich habe heute nochmal meinen Mut zusammen genommen und den Verkäufer ein weiteres mal darauf angesprochen. Nachdem ich ihm alles erklärt habe und halt auch noch mal meinte, dass ich dreimal schon zur Reperatur musste, ohne das es meine Schuld war, haben wir uns dann irgendwie geeinigt. Er wird es zurücknehmen, im Gegenzug dazu nehme ich entweder ein Vorjahresmodell, oder ein teureres Fahrrad oder ähnliches 

Mfg SoapWater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (27. September 2014)

So muss das!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. September 2014)

top lösung!


----------



## dkc-live (27. September 2014)

nen guten Händler hast du da.


----------



## SoapWater (27. September 2014)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Empfehlung, was für ein Rad mir passen könnte  Also der Händler hat an sich nur Cube und Specialized. Da die Vorjahresmodelle stark reduziert wurden, darf es auch ein teureres sein (bis so 800€ Originialpreis), oder halt ein neues für so 700€.

Mfg


----------



## DerMonsieur (27. September 2014)

Schau dir das Specialized Pitch, Rockhopper oder Carve (oder heißt es jetzt Crave) an? Preise und Geodaten kenne ich keine, aber unbedingt probesitzen und -fahren. Sonst jammerst wieder ...


----------



## SoapWater (27. September 2014)

Klar  Das Rockhopper bin ich sogar schon Probegefahren und zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es schonmal nicht meins sein wird (Obwohl es echt schonmal eine Wohltat war gegenüber dem Analog). Aber danke noch für die anderen beiden Vorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corsa222 (27. September 2014)

SoapWater schrieb:


> Klar  Das Rockhopper bin ich sogar schon Probegefahren und zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es schonmal nicht meins sein wird (Obwohl es echt schonmal eine Wohltat war gegenüber dem Analog)


Darf man Fragen warum es dann das Rockhopper nicht sein darf?
Ansonsten hast du, wenn nur Speci und Cube zu Auswahl stehen, nur beschränkt Alternativen. Das Crave (ja heißt seit MJ 2014 nicht mehr Carve) ist egal wie man es dreht außerhalb des Budgets. Bei Cube gibt es im wesentlich nur noch das Aim unter deinem ( daher schlechter ausgestattet) oder das Attention über deinem (daher besser ausgestattet) welche in etwa in deinem Budget liegen. Beide haben aber exakt die gleiche Geo/Abmessungen wie das Analog insofern sie aus dem gleichen Modeljahr sind wie deins und die gleiche Rahmengröße haben. Daher wenn du deinen Rahmen zu groß empfindest wäre die Frage welches der beiden überhaupt eine Nummer kleiner da ist, bzw als 2015er bestellt werden kann.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. September 2014)

also bei Cube vs. Speci war meine Entscheidung damals eindeutig nach einer Probefahrt fürs Speci. Gerade die Geo ist einer der Stärken dieser Marke. Über die durchschnittlichen Anbauteile muss man hinwegsehen


----------



## DerMonsieur (27. September 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ... Über die durchschnittlichen Anbauteile muss man hinwegsehen



Bei seinem Einsatzgebiet und Budget völlig irrelevant.


----------



## SoapWater (28. September 2014)

Das war aber eigentlich sogar einer der Gründe. Es ist vom Gesamtauftreten etwas schlichter. Das stört mich nicht mal unbedingt. Aber was mich zum Beispiel etwas enttäuschte war die Federung. Ansonsten fand ich mein Verhalten auf dem Bike.. sagen wir etwas wackelig, obwohl gleiche Lenkerbreite. Der Händler bereitet mir für morgen das Attention SL aus dem Vorjahr vor, welches aufgrund der sich schlecht verkaufbaren Farbe (son fast Neongrün) extrem heruntergesetzt wurde. Und er wollte mich auch noch eins - zwei andere fahren lassen, wobei ich jetzt aber gar nicht mehr weiß welche das alle waren.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. September 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Bei seinem Einsatzgebiet und Budget völlig irrelevant.





SoapWater schrieb:


> ..
> Bezahlt habe ich 599€ + 50€ für bessere Pedalen.



Blödsinn Monsieur...bei dem Budget ist es erst recht relevant drauf zu achten, dass man z.B. nicht "Acera"-Komponenten verbaut bekommt. Die halten maximal eine Saison und dann muss man teuer austauschen. Die Gelenke der Acera-Umwerfer leiern extrem schnell aus, wenn man sich sportlich bewegt (eigene Erfahrung) = unsauberes Schalten. Bei den Gelenken und Feder des Schaltwerks sieht es ähnlich aus...die Schaltröllchen sind sehr schnell hin. Alivio ist da etwas besser.

Unter Deore würde ich nichts mehr am bike haben wollen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. September 2014)

SoapWater schrieb:


> Das war aber eigentlich sogar einer der Gründe. Es ist vom Gesamtauftreten etwas schlichter. Das stört mich nicht mal unbedingt. Aber was mich zum Beispiel etwas enttäuschte war die Federung. Ansonsten fand ich mein Verhalten auf dem Bike.. sagen wir etwas wackelig, obwohl gleiche Lenkerbreite. Der Händler bereitet mir für morgen das Attention SL aus dem Vorjahr vor, welches aufgrund der sich schlecht verkaufbaren Farbe (son fast Neongrün) extrem heruntergesetzt wurde. Und er wollte mich auch noch eins - zwei andere fahren lassen, wobei ich jetzt aber gar nicht mehr weiß welche das alle waren.


wenn es dieses "giftgrüne" ist:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CJeKgsewhMECFagfwwod9o4AjA

..kannst Du eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen. Schwachpunkte sind aber wieder die Federung und die Bremse.....eigentlich die wichtigsten Dinge an einem bike. Die XC28 ist okay für den 08/15-Strassenfahrer, auf trails kommt sie allerdings sehr, sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen.

Ähnlich ist es mit der Bremse...das ist wohl die Acera (Shimano BR-M395) wobei ich über die Bremse noch nix schlechtes gelesen hab. Wenn man sich nur auf Feldwegen damit bewegt sollte das reichen.


----------



## corsa222 (28. September 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Unter Deore würde ich nichts mehr am bike haben wollen.


Das ist schön und gut aber bei einem nicht-rduzierten Händlerbike aber in der Regel eben nicht zu realisieren bei einem Budget von 700 Euro.

Hinsichtlich des Ausstattungsniveaus ist das Rockhopper Comp 2015 in etwa auf dem Niveau wie das aktuelle Analog des TE. Das empfundene "wackelige"  könnte an der wahrscheinlich gestreckteren Sitzposition liegen. Das Rockhopper ist in L in etwa so lang bzw. länger (je nachdem welches MJ gefahren wurde) wie das Analog in 23 Zoll. Man sitzt also nicht so sehr wie auf einem Treckingrad.


----------



## DerMonsieur (28. September 2014)

Habe ich eigentlich auch in diese Richtung gemeint: Dem TE würde ein Bike komplett mit Shimano Deore reichen. Was das Äquivalent bei SRAM ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## bronks (1. Oktober 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ... Ähnlich ist es mit der Bremse...das ist wohl die Acera (Shimano BR-M395) wobei ich über die Bremse noch nix schlechtes gelesen hab. Wenn man sich nur auf Feldwegen damit bewegt sollte das reichen.


Das ist die saugeile Shimano BR-M395. Die bremst soviel weg, daß es unglaublich ist.


----------



## SoapWater (8. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal mein Zwischenstand: Ich habe mich jetzt mehr oder weniger für das giftgrüne Cube Attention SL 2014 in 21" entschieden. Ich hatte nur leider eine starke Sattelüberhöhung, die wir mit umdrehen des Vorbaus wieder etwas entgegenwirken konnten. Dazu kamen noch ergonomische Griffe, damit meine Hände nicht zu schnell weh tun^^ Es fährt sich echt tausend mal besser als das Analog in 23". Auch wenn ich denke das irgendwo dazwischen die Wahrheit liegt... Aber irgendwie kümmert sich ja kein Hersteller um diese "Zwischenmenschen", man hat ja nur die Wahl zwischen 21" oder 23", oder man muss über 1000€ ausgeben^^

Mfg SoapWater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (8. Oktober 2014)

SoapWater schrieb:


> ... Aber irgendwie kümmert sich ja kein Hersteller um diese "Zwischenmenschen", man hat ja nur die Wahl zwischen 21" oder 23", oder man muss über 1000€ ausgeben ...


Freu Dich einfach darüber, daß Du so klein bist und so kurze Beine hast, denn Du hast dadurch noch eine brauchbare Auswahl.


----------



## SoapWater (8. Oktober 2014)

Haha stimmt auch wieder  Aber glaub mir, genau zwischen zwei Größen zu liegen ist echt komisch


----------

